# Bandsaw Log Mill



## Knot Home (Feb 14, 2008)

I finally got around to putting together a sled so I can mill small logs on my bandsaw. It's a 14" Delta with a riser kit and I was worried that 3/4 hp was not going to be enough, but as long as I go slow, she works just fine as the photos show. The blase is 1/2 inch 3 tpi hook raker. I may rework how the logs are held down, as I'm not thrilled about a screw hole in the middle of the last board, but so far so good. That's a ten inch cherry log in the pictures. I can safely handle a log up to 11 3/4 inches in diameter and 4 feet long.

The 5/8" threaded rods make adjusting each slab thickness easy. I just back off the outside nut to whatever thickness I want, and then push the log over and tighten the inside nut back up against the upright. The small outfeed table with melamine top attaches with two screws into the holes already provided on the saw's table, and its miter slot is continuous with the saw's slot.


----------



## b00kemdano (Feb 10, 2009)

Looks great. I've got a new Grizzly 14" with the riser block that I've used to mill some logs. I have some pretty rough cuts from just cutting a flat on one side and running them through by hand. 

How do you plan to dry them?


----------



## Knot Home (Feb 14, 2008)

*Drying*

Well, I've been planning to build a small kiln, but I've been just stacking it in my basement and letting it air dry. I cut a log into 2" slabs with a chainsaw two years ago and then milled them and stacked it in the basement. It was 21% when it went down there in October of 2008, and it was 8% when I checked it in January of 2010. Most of it was nice useable wood. 

There are some good kiln plans on the internet if you search around a little. There's a lot less to building one than I would have imagined. Now that I have my log mill going, I'll be more inclined to build one.

Roy


----------



## KellyCraig (Feb 12, 2021)

What are you using to hold the logs to the sled?


----------



## Bob Bengal (Jan 2, 2021)

KellyCraig said:


> What are you using to hold the logs to the sled?


The thread is from April 2010 and that is the last time Knot Home was here.

Looks to me like the only thing holding the log in place is a lag bolt in the middle of the 2x4.


----------



## KellyCraig (Feb 12, 2021)

Yep, now I see it.

My solution:









Super Simple Band Saw Log Sled


Super Simple Band Saw Log Sled: All you need to build this sled is: 1) A bar clamp long enough to handle the wood you will be cutting; 2) Two pieces of 3/4" plywood about 3" wide and about the length of the clamp; and 3) Two wood screws about 1-1/2" long Ther…




www.instructables.com


----------

